# Ossabaw Hog hunt



## Redman54 (Jan 19, 2016)

We had a great trip on the January Hunt. There's plenty left for you Feb guys. We saw on average around 20-30 a day.


----------



## antharper (Jan 19, 2016)

Heck yeah ! Looks like y'all had a great time , congrats !!!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 19, 2016)

Good looking hogs Redman! Congrats to your group!


----------



## Redman54 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks Danny. We couldn't have done it without your help!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2016)

Redman54 said:


> We had a great trip on the January Hunt. There's plenty left for you Feb guys. We saw on average around 20-30 a day.



Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## ehunt (Jan 23, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like you all had fun!!!!!! Congrats!


----------

